# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Flamuri i Kosoves

## new-man

*


Flamuri i Kosovës është një flamur i verdhë, i bardhë dhe i kaltër me hartën e Kosovës në mes dhe 6 yje lart që prezantojnë 6 komunitetet në Kosovë. Më 17 shkurt 2008 bashkë me pavarësinë u zgjodh edhe flamuri i Kosovës nga Kuvendi i Kosovës.



Historia
Deri më 17 shkurt 2008 në Kosovë u përdor Flamuri i Shqipërisë. Më 2007 në Prishtinë pati një ekspozitë më temën "Flamuri i Kosovës". Për flamurin e Kosovës ka pasur shumë propozime, ndër të tjerë nga LDK-ja dhe Joseph DioGuardi. Diskutimet për flamurin e Kosovës filluan paralelisht me diskutimin për statusin e Kosovës.

Dizajnuesi i flamurit është Muhamer Ibrahimi, që është njëkohësisht dhe ish luftëtar i Ushtrisë Çlirimtare të Kosovës.



Përshkrimi
Flamuri i Kosovës është një flamur i verdhë, i bardhë dhe i kaltër me hartën e Kosovës në mes dhe 6 yje lart që prezentojnë 6 komunitetet në Kosovë. Më 17 shkurt të vitit 2008 bashkë me pavarësinë u zgjodh edhe flamuri i Kosovës nga Parlamenti.


Stema e Kosovës


Stema e Kosovës është simbol i Republikës së Kosovës i cili publikisht u paraqit për herë të parë në ditën e shpalljes së pavarësisë së Kosovës më 17 shkurt të vitit 2008.
Gjashtë yje të bardha në hark mbi formën e artë të Kosovës të parë në një hartë të zakonshme, të vendosur në një mburojë në formë të trekëndëshit të rrumbullakët në një fushë të kaltër të rrethuar me të artë.
*

----------


## toni007

ideal do ishte  nje flamur i perbashket

----------


## prishtinase

TJA vizatoim edhe   noj  dardh aty mrenda 

pls   do i humbte lezeti flamurit kombtar   :xx:

----------


## Hard_Style

> TJA vizatoim edhe   noj  dardh aty mrenda 
> 
> pls   do i humbte lezeti flamurit kombtar


hahahahaha, , jo jo po ja vizatojm edhe do gjygyma te qajit, edhe do filxhana  aty , edhe pe shkrujm nerfundi e cliroj kosoven ibrahim rugova tu pi qaj e kafe ... :Lulja3:  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## e panjohura

> hahahahaha, , jo jo po ja vizatojm edhe do gjygyma te qajit, edhe do filxhana  aty , edhe pe shkrujm nerfundi e cliroj kosoven ibrahim rugova tu pi qaj e kafe ...


Mos ofendo te lutem!Shishen  me Wiski bene, se qaj e kafe i ka pas lan mooooti!

----------


## Hard_Style

> Mos ofendo te lutem!Shishen  me Wiski bene, se qaj e kafe i ka pas lan mooooti!


ahahaha , mir  e ki ...po mandej i fusim aty , jack daniels , dunhill ni shteg , malboro t'kuq , mandej gjera ushqimore , reqel , pekmez, oriz , ni qen t'sharrit , do bullica , ja vizatojm edhe ni mulli me er qe e paten zbulu iliret. etj etj ....

----------


## Kavir

Po ju po harroni shallin?
 Duhet vene rrotull qafave te shqiponjes shalli i Ibrahimit. Kishte deklaruar i ndyeri qe kur te shpallej pavaresia do hiqte shallin dhe do e vinte ne flamur.

----------

SKIFTERI&12.05 (18-02-2014)

----------


## Hard_Style

> Po ju po harroni shallin?
>  Duhet vene rrotull qafave te shqiponjes shalli i Ibrahimit. Kishte deklaruar i ndyeri *qe kur te shpallej pavaresia do hiqte shallin* dhe do e vinte ne flamur.



a thu a e ka hjek ?????? :xx:

----------

SKIFTERI&12.05 (18-02-2014)

----------


## Kavir

Besoj se e ka hequr ne shenje zie. S`e perdor dot me per te genyer shqiptaret me "pavaresine" sci genjehen kalamajte "do te te jap nje cokollate". 
Pavaresia e Ibrahimit ishte bere si dhelpra qe priste t`i binin bolet dashit.

----------

SKIFTERI&12.05 (18-02-2014)

----------


## Hard_Style

> Besoj se e ka hequr ne shenje zie. S`e perdor dot me per te genyer shqiptaret me "pavaresine" sci genjehen kalamajte "do te te jap nje cokollate". 
> Pavaresia e Ibrahimit ishte bere si dhelpra qe priste t`i binin bolet dashit.



ahahahahahahaha...loool...ke fol me vend.

----------


## Llapi

*
Kosova luajti me flamur dhe himn, serbët çmenden*

Valais, 17 qershor – Përfaqësuesja e futbollistëve të rinj të Kosovës (U21) e luajti ndeshjen në Valais Cup në Zvicër, ku është pranuar si anëtare me të drejta të plota, ndonëse ende nuk është, gjë që ka çuar pluhur të madh në Serbinë fqinje. Mediet serbe shkruajnë për këtë si “një skandal pa precedent” dhe se "Sepp Blatter i ka bërë serbët gomarë”, sepse kreu i FIFA-s para ca ditësh në Beograd ka kërkuar që fëmijët nga Kosova të mund të luajnë futboll, transmeton gazeta kroate V. List.

Në ndeshje janë paraqitur simbolet shtetërore dhe është lëshuar himni i Kosovës, me çka është shkelur vendimi i FIFA-s, e cila ka lejuar zhvillimin e ndeshjeve por pa simbole shtetërore, pasi që Kosova ende nuk është njohur nga Kombet e Bashkuara.

“Do të protestojmë në FIFA dhe ndaj Federatës së futbollit të Zvicrës”, ka thënë për mediet serbe kreu i FFS-së, Tomislav Karaxhiq.

Pos këtij suksesi të rinjtë e Kosovës nuk kanë kaluar edhe aq mirë në këtë turne. Në ndeshjen e parë kundër Ganës humbën me penallti (në kohë të rregullt ndeshja përfundoi baras), kurse në ndeshjen e dytë kundër moshatarëve të Egjiptit pësuan humbje katastrofave me rezultatin 0:8. Ndeshjen e ardhshme të rinjtë e Kosovës e luajnë kundër Brazilit.

----------


## beni33

me   kujtohet   kur   na   genjenin  kur   tnonin se   nuk  ben   dy  shtete  me  nje  flamur   por    po  te    hyni  ne   internet   dote   gjeni   disa  shtete  me  flamuj   te  njejt

----------


## Hotlani

Ka vend edhe për disa flamuj shqiptar deri sa te bashkohen trojet shqiptare na duhen ende flamuj!

----------


## Llapi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWwKp5rKMT0#t=146

Serbet festojn me flamur te Kosoves

----------


## Llapi

*Si u krijuan simbolet e shtetësisë së Kosovës*
Simbolet tona shtetërore dhe kombëtare, të ngjallin krenari, e cila nuk shuhet kurrë. Përmes gjuhës së simboleve një komb apo shtet ua transmeton pjesëtarëve të tij, por edhe kombeve të tjera, kuptimin e ekzistencës së tij, lindjes së tij dhe qëllimeve. Me shpalljen e Pavarësisë së Kosovës 6 vjet më parë, janë miratuar edhe simbolet shtetërore.
 POSTUAR 19:10 / 15.02.2014 
Majlinda Doda
Himni, flamuri dhe stema janë tri simbolet shtetërore të cilat janë miratuar menjëherë pas shpalljes së Pavarësisë së shtetit të Kosovës me 17 Shkurt 2008. Sa ka qenë e vështirë përgatitja e këtyre simboleve që tashmë Kosova përfaqësohet me identitetin e saj. Atë kohë, përzgjedhja e simboleve u realizua nga kryeministri Hashim Thaçi dhe juria seleksionuese për simbolet e shtetit e cila përbëhej nga përfaqësues të të gjitha etniteteve politike parlamentare, përfaqësues të minoriteteve dhe përfaqësues nga sfera akademike. Kjo përzgjedhje u dërgua në Kuvendin e Kosovës për aprovim ku edhe u aprovua.

Flamuri është rezultat i punës së konkurruesit Muhamer Ibrahimi dhe përbëhet nga gjashtë yje të bardhë që janë mbi hartën e artë të Kosovës të vendosur në një hapësirë të kaltër. Gjashtë yjet zyrtarisht përfaqësojnë gjashtë grupet etnike më të mëdha në shtetin e Kosovës. Disenjatori i tij, Muhamer Ibrahimi, thotë se për Flamurin që sot na përfaqëson, ka filluar të punojë menjëherë pas shpalljes së konkursit. Ai është punuar në qershor të vitit 2007.

Ide për flamurin e Kosovës ka pas më herët sesa që është shpall konkursi. Kur veç është folur se Kosova nuk mund të përfaqësohet më simbole të njëjta me ato të shtetit të Shqipërisë, dhe ka pasur edhe ekspozita të ndryshme, rreth dukjeve të simboleve, përgatitjes së opinionit. Këtë version që është kam filluar ta punojë pas shpalljes së konkursit, i cili i ka pasur disa kritere, mos me thënë kufizime dhe në bazë të atyre është pranuar Flamuri i Republikës së Kosovës i cili është edhe tash. Kriteret kanë qenë që të mos ngjajë me flamujt e tjerë, të mos ketë ngjyrat të cilat e përfaqësojnë ndonjë etni në Kosovë apo simbole që e përfaqësojnë ndonjë etni në Kosovë, thotë Muhamer Ibrahimi.

Rreth disenjimit të këtij simboli shtetëror ka pasur kundërshtime dhe refuzime, por, Ibrahimi thotë se Flamuri i Republikës së Kosovës rrjedh në bazë të shtetit të Kosovës. Kuvendi dhe liderët e Kosovës janë pajtuar dhe qytetarët duhet ta respektojnë këtë dhe simbolet e shtetit të tyre thotë Ibrahimi.

Të them të drejtën, unë si krijues nuk jam i kënaqur duhet qytetarët ta pranojnë pak më afër dhe meqë e kemi pranuar kompromisin se duhet të jetojmë me një shtet i cili është i projektuar të jetë multietnik, shtet i qytetarëve edhe nëse nuk e duam flamurin, të paktën ta respektojnë edhe shtetin normal sepse është obligim i yni qytetar, shton Ibrahimi.

Ai rikujton se konkurrenca ka qenë shumë e madhe diku 1 mijë e 60 punime, por që thotë se asnjëherë nuk i kishte shkuar në mendje se do të ishte vepra e tij që do të mbetej në histori.

Konkurrenca ka qenë shumë e madhe, ka qenë një konkurs ndërkombëtare, ka pas krijues edhe nga vendet e tjera nëse nuk gaboj kanë qenë diku mbi 1060 garues dhe asnjë nga ne nuk e kemi pritur që do të jem fitues deri në finale dhe kur kemi hyrë në finale 5, na kanë thirr dhe kanë kërkuar nga ne simbolet që i kemi punuar, dhe na kanë kumtuar që duhet të jemi larg mediave dhe të tjerëve, thotë ai.

Shteti i Kosovës po ashtu identifikohet edhe me himnin i cili është kompozuar nga Mendi Mengjigji dhe i cili nuk përmban tekst. Ai është pranuar më 11 Qershor të vitit 2008.

Në ndërkohë, shpallja e Pavarësisë në shkurt të vitit 2008 pritej nga çasti në çast edhe pse nuk kishte një datë të saktë. Në momentin e shpalljes, duhej edhe organizime. I tërë ky organizim i kremtes shtetërore është bërë nën patronazhin e kryeministrit të Kosovës. ish -shefi i protokollit shtetëror Haki Merovci ka qenë një nga organizatorët e kremtes së pavarësisë së vendit. Merovci festën e Pavarësisë e quan një ditë të veçantë historike e gravurar me shkronja ari me një atmosfere madhështore në çdo anë të Kosovës.

Evenimenti kryesor i kësaj kremte shtetërore është bërë në sallën 1 Tetori në Prishtinë në orët e mbrëmjes me pjesëmarrje të mbi 500 mysafirëve nga vendi ynë duke përfshirë edhe përfaqësues të misioneve diplomatike të cilat ishin të akredituara në Kosovë. Kjo pritje shtetërore është karakterizuar me fjalime të personaliteteve të larta shtetërore, me pika muzikore nga Filarmonia e Kosovës dhe disa pika nga evenimenti I kësaj kremteje. Ia vlen të theksohet se Salla 1 Tetori në këtë mbrëmje ka pasur një arenë festive, të dizajnuar për mrekulli me shumë elemente atraktive, në mesin e tyre flamuri shtetëror, kombëtarë, flamuri I BE, SHBA-së, NATO-së, Kombeve të Bashkuara, dhe shteteve anëtare të OKB-së, thotë Merovci.

Ai thekson se flamujt shtetërorë të Kosovës rreth 1 mijë, ishin porositur në Turqi shumë pak kohë para shpalljes së pavarësisë. Merovci edhe sot është falënderues për shpejtësinë që ka treguar shteti I Turqisë për punimin e flamujve. Ai thotë se në organizimin e kësaj feste kanë qenë një grup prej 30 personash, të cilët me shumë kënaqësi dhe me dinjitet kanë bërë që çdo gjë të duket për mrekulli për ditëlindjen e shtetit.

Vendosja e të ftuarave është bërë sipas rregullave të protokollit, d.m.th me vendosje në radhën e përfaqësisë është marr grupi I protokollit I cili ka demonstruar një performancë shumë solide. Gjithë kohës së shkurtër që ka qenë për organizimin e pavarësisë, ne jemi ka kemi dal duke ju falënderuar një bashkëpunimi të mirëfilltë lidhur me protokoll, është formuar një grup enkas për këtë mbrëmje 20-30 persona ku e përcaktuar më shumë ka qenë struktura gjinore femër edhe kemi bërë një porosi të gardërobës më të veçantë për atë ditë, ka qenë një trup protokollar që me të vërtetë që kanë dhënë një performancë shumë solide. Kaptina më e veçantë e atij grupi ka qenë se kemi bërë përpjekje që çdo pjesëmarrësi ti dhurojmë nga një trëndafil të kuq e cila e ka zmadhuar edhe më shumë artin e shtetit, shton ai.

Deklarata e Pavarësisë - dokumenti me të cilin Kuvendi i Kosovës shpalli shtetin sovran përmban shumë të veçanta, jo vetëm në përmbajtjen e saj, por edhe në ruajtjen e deritashme. Edhe 6 vjet pas shpalljes, Kuvendi i Kosovës, nuk e ka përcaktuar me ligj se ku duhet mbahet dokumenti me të cilin ky institucion shpalli vendin shtet sovran. Origjinali i deklaratës së pavarësisë ndodhet në hapësirat e kabinetit të Kuvendit të Kosovës, konkretisht në zyrën e kryetarit të Kuvendit. Sekretari i përhershëm në Kuvendin e Kosovës, Ismet Krasniqi, thotë se arsyeja e vendosjes së të njëjtës në ato hapësira është bërë për shkaqe sigurie dhe për mos gatishmërinë e Muzeut të Kosovës që të sigurojë kushte për ruajtjen e saj.

Garanca për qëndrimin e deklaratë së Pavarësisë qëndron në atë kabineti i kryetarit është i vëzhguar me kamera 24 orë dhe njëkohësisht gjatë gjithë 24- orëshit hapësira është e monitoruar nga rojet, konkretisht policia e cila e ruan objektin jashtë që dhe brenda saj. Na është thënë se deklarata e pavarësisë duhet të vendoset në një tavolinë pak më të veçantë, dhe të mbulohet më një qelq i cili do të jetë rezistencë nga veprimet e kohës dhe lagështisë së ajrit, por njëkohësisht edhe nga fotografitë e shpeshta, nga blicet që mund ta dëmtojnë letrën në varësi në intensitetit të blicit ku bëhet shkrepja e aparatit fotografik, thotë Ismet Krasniqi.

Në shtetet demokratike dokumentet e rëndësishme të shtetit vendosen nëpër Muze, në mënyrë që qytetarët të kenë mundësi ti shohin nga afër ato. Mirëpo kjo praktikë nuk përdoret edhe në vendin tonë. Për këtë sekretari Krasniqi thotë se Muzeu ende nuk i ka plotësuar kriteret që kërkohen për ruajtjen e këtij dokumenti.

Është biseduar më faktor të relevant vendor dhe ndërkombëtarë për trajtimin e mëtejmë si një dokument me vlerë të veçantë, është thënë se në muzeun e Kosovës duhet të behën disa përgatitje dhe me rastin se ata do të sigurojnë një qelq për të cilin nuk kam shumë dijeni se ku sigurohet dhe sa kushton dhe i cili do të vendosjes mbi deklaratën kur e shkruar deklarata e pavarësisë, kuvendi është i gatshëm tia prezantoj Muzeut për ruajte të mëtutjeshme, shton Krsaniqi.

Një pergamenë që do të mund të qëndrojë më shumë se 700 vjeçar i dimensioneve 80 me 50 centimetra i cili iu fal Kosovës nga Muzeu i Londrës, ka qenë letra në të cilën është shkruar Deklarata e Pavarësisë së Kosovës. Përderisa të gjithë prisnin në ankth çastin historik, profesor i Universitetit të Prishtinës, Shyqyri Nimani e hidhte tekstin e deklaratës mbi pergamenë. Ai thotë se ndjehet i shpërblyer nga Zoti që i ka ofruar këtë mundësi. Gjashtë vjet më vonë profesor Nimani, i kujton këto çaste të ankthshme dhe historike. I kishte vetëm 16 orë për ta kaligrafuar të tërën.

Kanë qenë 16 orë të shkrimit të kësaj deklarate. Unë paraprakisht kam qenë i informuar se do të jetë një faqe teksti i deklaratës dhe pata kërkuar që të kem së paku 5 deri 6 ditë për ta kaligrafuar, por atë mbrëmje kur më ftuan në qeveri dhe e pashë që kishin qenë më shumë se 4 faqe e gjysmë, për mua ishte një tronditje shumë e madhe, për arsye se e disha se kisha jashtëzakonisht pak kohë dhe e ishte e pamundur që njeriu në mënyrë korrekte, me iniciale me ornamente vlorale e të tjera, atëherë mu deshtë të vendos se cfarë tipi të shkronjave të përdori. Dhe unë atë natë e kam pasur shumë të vështirë dhe vendosa të përdorë ajo që është esenciale një tip një stil shkronjash, një fond i cili është i bukur, subtil dhe i cili shkruhet shumë më lehtë sesa stilet tjetra, prandaj unë thash meqë formula e Pagëzimit është një dokument i shkruar me kaligrafi të bukur nga viti 1462 me të cilin ne mburremi që është dokumenti më i vjetër i shkruar në gjuhën shqipe, dhe ajo është shkruar në stilin e bukur italik, thotë profesor Nimani.

Akrepat e orës po lëviznin me të shpejt dhe koha po fluturonte bashkë me të edhe ethet e kohës se a do të arrinte ta përmbyllte me sukses këtë sprovë të jetës e cila do të mbetej në histori. Profesor Nimani thotë se ka pasur rast që ka menduar se nuk do t''''''''ia dilte dot.

Kështu që unë pata trauma shumë të mëdha sidomos në ditën e nesërme ku kishin mbetur së paku edhe 3 orë për të kaluar kjo pergamenë në kuvendin e Kosovës për tu lexuar dhe për tu nënshkruar dhe në një qastë unë mendova se do të dështojë për herë të parë në jetën time se nuk do të mund ta kryej tërë tekstin dhe me fuqinë të madhe, me eksperiencë dhe me ndihmën e zotit unë arrita që ta kryej diku rreth 15 minuta para orës 3. Kohë pas kohe kanë ardhur kryeministri, zv kryeministri dhe të tjerë, por më së shpeshti kryeministri, e kishte parë njëherë 1/3 njëherë gjysmën e tekstit dhe në fund erdh 15 min përpara dhe kaloi andejpari dhe ishte i lumtur që kjo përfundoi, shton ai.

Nimani thekson se pergamena e ka jetën e pakufizuar nëse ruhet mirë, është larg rrezeve ultraviolete të diellit, larg faktorëve të tjerë siç është lagështia dhe ajo do të zgjas shumë dhe për tërë jetën gjeneratat e reja do ta kenë një dokument që do të jetë si një fosil i përjetshëm.

Atë e ka lexuar kryeministri i atëhershëm dhe i tashëm, Hashim Thaçi. Shteti është shpallur nga kryeparlamentari, Jakup Krasniqi, ndërsa i pari që ka vënë firmën mbi Pergamenën e Pavarësisë, ka qenë ish-presidenti, Fatmir Sejdiu. Deklarata e pavarësisë që mban nënshkrimin e 109 deputetëve të përbërjes aktuale të legjislativit përbën njërën prej deklaratave më të gjata të pavarësisë. Deri më tani nuk është bërë kurrë e qartë se kush është ose kush janë autorët e vërtetë të hartimit të kësaj deklarate që shpallte Kosovën shtet. Deklarata e pavarësisë është miratuar me aklamacion, me 109 vota për dhe asnjë kundër. Një kopje e Deklaratës së Pavarësisë i është dhuruar Arkivit të Kosovës e një tjetër Bibliotekës Kombëtare. Shumë personaliteteve u është dhënë në format më të ngushtë, e shumë zyrtarë të lartë të shtetit e mbajnë në pjesët ballore të zyrave të tyre. Megjithëse shprehet me modesti se secili artist do ta bënte një gjë të tillë, profesor Nimani i qëndroi besnik popullit të tij deri në minutat e fundit të shpalljes së pavarësisë.

Një tjetër simbol i lirisë është ai NEW BORN. Ai është i gjatë 24 metra dhe peshon 9 ton, ndërsa zë një sipërfaqe prej 192 m2, që edhe më tutje mbete para Pallatit të Rinisë. Monumenti arriti të shprehë vetëm me një fjalë gjithçka që akti i pavarësisë duhet të sillte në Kosovë dhe përtej saj, për të përcjellë mesazhin e një vendi që po e niste gjithçka nga fillimi. Ideatori dhe kreatori i saj, Fisnik Ismajli thotë se kjo vepër, fillimisht është dashur të vendoset diku tjetër, por tani ajo ka bërë vendin dhe identitetin e saj aty ku është sot.

Unë dhe më herët e kam propozuar si ide, por NEW BORN do të mbetet aty ku është tani, sepse është vend më adekuat për NEW BORN-in, dhe pse është përdorë fillimisht përkohësisht tani tash 6 vjet ai ia ka bërë vetës vendin aty dhe identifikohet me atë hapësirë dhe krejt çka kam kërkuar deri tash dhe shpresoj që këtë vit do të realizohet është dosja e një bazamenti të çimentos dhe zhvendosja e NEW BORN-it 3-4 metra majtas në mënyrë që të lirohet hyrja e Pallatit të Rinisë dhe 2-3 metra të jetë më afër rrugës, pra do të mbetet këtu ku është, thotë Fisnik Ismajli.

Njerëz nga e gjithë bota, përfshirë edhe personalitete të botës së artit dhe politikës kanë vendosur firmat dhe kanë shprehur emocionet e tyre mbi këtë monument, duke e kthyer atë në një vepër arti që ndryshon çdo ditë. Ideatori Ismajli ka vendosur që çdo ditëlindje të shtetit ky simbol të duket ndryshe. Vitin e kaluar ky simbol i lindjes ishte ngjyrosur me të gjithë flamujt e shteteve qe e kanë njohur Kosovën, ndërsa në këtë përvjetor të shtetit, simboli i lirisë është i ngjyrosur me uniforma ushtarake të viti 1999, të cilat na kanë ndihmuar gjatë luftës para 15 vitesh: rroba të ushtarëve të NATO-së, rroba identifikuese të Ushtrisë Çlirimtare të Kosovës si dhe të Ushtrisë së Shqipërisë. NEWBORN-i, që për qytetarët vazhdon të mbetet një simbol i lirisë, u përfshi edhe në reklamën e fundit për Kosovën në CNN.

Sot, simbolet e Kosovës: flamuri, himni dhe stema, të gjitha këto përdoren në respektim të neneve nga ligji për protokollin e shtetit nr. 03/L-132 dhe duke i respektuar edhe aktet nënligjore te cilat dalin nga ligji me sipër. Flamuri shpaloset në mjediset e brendshme dhe të jashtme të institucioneve shtetërore dhe publike, në universitete, në selitë e partive politike, në institucione shkencore e kulturore, në objekte të kultit dhe në organizata të ndryshme. Në këto raste, flamuri qëndron në të djathtë të vendit. Ai sot respektohet duke u përdorur në: rastet e takimeve ceremoniale të përfaqësuesve të institucioneve shtetërore me përfaqësues të shteteve të huaja, me rastin e takimeve vendore dhe ndërkombëtare, tubimeve publike, me rastin e festave zyrtare, me rastin e ditëve përkujtimore,garave sportive, kulturore dhe garave tjera, shfaqjeve humanitare, ushtarake, dhe tjera.

Së fundi ku ka valuar Flamuri i Kosovës dhe është intonuar himni i Kosovës është në Paris të Francës, ku xhudisjta kosovare Majlinda Kelmendi fitoi medalje të artë me Ipon dhe me këtë medalje ajo ka fituar pikë të reja për kualifikim në Lojërat Olimpike Rio 2016.

----------


## Antiproanti

> ...
> 
> *Si u krijuan simbolet e shtetësisë së Kosovës*
> ...


Nga UDBA-shet ne krye me kryehajdutin dhe tradhetarin e kombit Hashim Thacin...

----------

ARIANI_TB (28-02-2014)

----------


## Llapi

> Nga UDBA-shet ne krye me kryehajdutin dhe tradhetarin e kombit Hashim Thacin...


hahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

po po masi ti i perket UDB-es
UDB-eja na ka qlirue UDB-eja na e ka shpall shtet e nai ka zgjedh 
simbolet e krejt  ti po don me te falenderue ty tash a hahaha

----------


## Antiproanti

> hahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> po po masi ti i perket UDB-es
> UDB-eja na ka qlirue UDB-eja na e ka shpall shtet e nai ka zgjedh 
> simbolet e krejt  ti po don me te falenderue ty tash a hahaha


A t'ka pyet ty ( si lojalist i Thacit) dikush se cfare shteti dhe cfare simbolesh po don...!?  :ngerdheshje: 
Kur jane pyetur shqiptaret apo populli i Kosoves se cfare Kushtetute,cfare simbolesh dhe cfare shteti po dojne!?

Prandaj, kete "shtet" nuk e ka bo populli shqiptar dhe ky shtet faktikisht, i tille cfare eshte,  nuk e ka as pelqimin e shumices se shqiptareve te Kosoves.
Ceshtje tjeter eshte propaganda e perditshme e regjimit tradhetar te Thacit dhe ndihmesve UDB-ashe nga Kosova dhe Serbia ne bashkepunim me shtete te huaja (per interesa te veta).

----------


## Llapi

> A t'ka pyet ty ( si lojalist i Thacit) dikush se cfare shteti dhe cfare simbolesh po don...!? :D
> Kur jane pyetur shqiptaret apo populli i Kosoves se cfare Kushtetute,cfare simbolesh dhe cfare shteti po dojne!?
> 
> Prandaj, kete "shtet" nuk e ka bo populli shqiptar dhe ky shtet faktikisht, i tille cfare eshte,  nuk e ka as pelqimin e shumices se shqiptareve te Kosoves.
> Ceshtje tjeter eshte propaganda e perditshme e regjimit tradhetar te Thacit dhe ndihmesve UDB-ashe nga Kosova dhe Serbia ne bashkepunim me shtete te huaja (per interesa te veta).



na e dim qe ket shtet e beri lufta e popullit tone 
te prir nga UCK-ja dhe te ndihmuar nga SHBA-te e NATO-ja
se pari per tu qlirue nga uhstria e juaj
ndersa shtetin e shpalli  heroi i yne i gjall
HASHIM THAQI ne kordinim me SHBA-te dhe shtetet tiera mike
ne Kuvendin e Republikes te Kosoves  dhe per shpalljen 
e keti shteti e dha verdiktin e vet edhe GJND-ja
dhe deri tani na kan n joft 106 shtete
edhe simbolet e Kosoves u perzgjodhen ne nji konkurs 
dhe ato i miratoi Kuvendi i Republikes se Kosoves unanimisht

e une nuk po shof far meritash te ju UDBA-shve ketu 
perveq qe ini perpiek ta pengoni  po nuk ia kini arrit
as qe do tia arritni naj here.

----------


## Llapi

*Arsim Bajrami: I pari e pash Flamurin, i pari dëgjova Himnin*

Nga Express | 17 Shkurt 2014 19:20

Deputeti dhe nënshkruesi i deklaratës së pavarësisë së Kosovës Arsim Bajrami shpalosi detaje të pathëna për përzgjedhjen e simboleve shtetërore të Kosovës.

Duke folur në emisionin Info Magazine të Klan Kosovës, Bajrami tha se ishte i personi i parë që e pa flamurin e kaltër me yje dhe hartë të verdhë, pak ditë para shpalljes të pavarësisë së Kosovës.

Unë kam qenë i njoftuar ndoshta para të gjithëve për dukjen e flamurit dhe himnin e Kosovës. Natyrisht aty më pas erdhën edhe anëtarët tjerë të komisionit kushtetues që ishin e ndjera Nekibe Kelmeni, Hajredin Kuqi e Ramë Manaj.

Kemi punuar 48 orë pa ndërprerë dhe të mbyllur në një zyre të qeverisë. Ne e përzgjodhëm në mënyrë unanime këtë flamur, pasi pamë mbi 1000 shembuj, deklaroi Bajrami.

Por ish anëtari i komisionit qeveritar kushtetues tha se autorët e himnit dhe flamurit u morën vesh më vonë.

Të gjitha kanë qenë të kodume. Ne më vonë e kemi kuptuar se edhe autori i himnit dhe i flamurit janë shqiptarë, sepse kishte shumë ndërkombëtarë që kishin aplikuar. Kur i kemi hap kuvertat e pamë se kush janë ata. Më pas e pash që krijuesi i flamurit madje ka qenë edhe ish anëtar i UCK-së dhe kjo ishte një kënaqësi, u shpreh deputeti dhe nënkryetari aktual i PDK-së .

Por Bajrami gjashtë vjet pas shpalljes së pavarësisë tha se këtë flamur e ndjenë të vetin.

Unë gjithnjë e më shumë po ambientohem me këtë flamur. Është një flamur i realitetit dhe buron nga fryma e kushtetutës së Kosovës. Ky flamur është në institucionet vendore dhe do të valojë edhe nëpër instucionet ndërkombëtare, përfundoi ai.

----------

